# Align



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Anybody try that new Align? You can find out more at www.aligngi.com.I just read a UK newspaper article about it and other probiotics.I saw it at Walgreen's.


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried it. Did nothing for me. Culturelle seems to have a better effect, if any at all. Probiotics only seem to slightly help, if at all. But Align did nothing noticeable.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Code 9,I am having success with PRO-BIO IF made by Kirkmans.............you should give it a try the email address is under Gilly07 message under Talissa thread.Cheers,starwoman


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

starwoman said:


> Hi Code 9,I am having success with PRO-BIO IF made by Kirkmans.............you should give it a try the email address is under Gilly07 message under Talissa thread.Cheers,starwoman


Looks interesting, I think I'm beyond probiotics. Most of those ingredients I have tried in different formulations. They seem to help, but it's kind of like fighting a forest fire with a garden hose. It helps, a little, but probiotics are not going to fix my issues, sadly. I know they do for some, which is excellent. Just not for me, thanks for the info, hadn't heard of this one.


----------

